# Gloss Workz & OCD-ni. Vs. Audi RS5 New car prep.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

For a change, here is a new car detail on a good friend that came to Mark looking to improve the appearance and to apply some good long lasting protection. On arrival the car was in very good condition and to be honest the dealer prep was very good with very few areas that let the car down. They had washed the car several times and this was evident from some random marks marring and some general wash swipe marks. 
First off the car was treated to iron decontamination with Iron Cleanse, which revealed virtually no contamination bar some on the wheels. Next up was a rinse with Citrus Preclean and it was left to dwell for 10 mins whilst we cleaned the wheels with Wheel Cleanse and the arches with our All Purpose cleaner.
Once rinsed down We then Snow Foamed the whole car and washed using the 2 bucket method with lambs wool wash mitts. The car was rinsed and then we removed all tar contamination with Tar Cleanse. This was left to dwell for 10 mins then power hosed off. Any remaining tar spots were removed with spot cleaning and a microfiber.
Finally the whole car was clayed using Bilt Hamber soft clay, then brought into the garage and dried off.













































Inside the following marks were. Found. The method of correction was to use the Meguiar's microfiber system with cutting pads, then we would refine with Meguiar's 205 on a 3m waffle pad. 



























































































































































































































































































































LSP this time was something a bit special. Nothing but the best with 2 coats of Zymöl Vintage were applied with 24 hours between each coat then topped off with Zaino Z8 as a final wipe down. Here are the final pictures with a few arty ones thrown in.































































































































Stunning car and it made a welcome change to have a car with LOTS of paint to play with…
Again all C&C's are welcome and many thanks for taking time to read.

Many thanks
Mark and Rollo


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awsome car, gotta love the Audi's. Very wet looking, but wouldnt expect anything else when using vintage. Great car, dont audi's have really hard paint?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh yes and this one is one of the hardes yet. TBH th megs system worked really really well on it with very little fuss to be honest.


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

When I was scrolling down and first saw this pic, for a split second I thought the car had been off roading!

Love the RS5, that's not my favourite colour TBH but the results speak for themselves. Well done sir.

Why don't the PDI monkeys at car garages have the ability to do a new car prep to that standard? Especially when you've paid in excess of £60k. I wouldn't trust them to wash my &r$£.

Detritus.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

mant thanks. Believe it or not they only have about 20-30 minutes max to do it. the boys in our local Audi are not theworst by a long shot. Have a brand new M3 Competition coming in that is as the owner puts it in a shocking condition and it only has less than 100 miles on it..


----------



## OverTimeDetaile (Nov 21, 2010)

crazy reflections!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great results, stunning car and looks amazing in this colour.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning car and finish. Looks particularly good in silver :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic reflections..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Tonyy thanks very much.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice work, love the shape of these cars.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers Dazzy many thanks..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

loved working on this car, they are finished of perfect. 

The owner of this has since traded it in for a brand new M3 Competition


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a machine! Stunning results.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks..


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff... Night Shoot....

So how long were you trapped under the sills....:lol:


----------



## Judge (May 16, 2011)

Nice pics! I'm wondering why you would want to top something like Vintage with anything else, let alone Zaino? I just think it defeats the purpose of using a wax like that if you're gonna to put something on top of it.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cracking motor and absolutely lovely corrections and reflections on a difficult colour, loved the arty shots too, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Prefection!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

james_death said:


> Great stuff... Night Shoot....
> 
> So how long were you trapped under the sills....:lol:


It was Mark and hes young so he was there all night lol!!!



Judge said:


> Nice pics! I'm wondering why you would want to top something like Vintage with anything else, let alone Zaino? I just think it defeats the purpose of using a wax like that if you're gonna to put something on top of it.


Zaino oils out slightly after sitting for a while only a bit but you can get the odd smear. I have tried many things but i have to admit Z8 is simply the best, believe me I have tried.. It just works for me and is a product that I feel definitly brings an extra depth to the product.



badman1972 said:


> Cracking motor and absolutely lovely corrections and reflections on a difficult colour, loved the arty shots too, nice work :thumb:


Cheers Yes it is a difficult colour to make it really bling thats for sure when compared to say black. Cheers I am only really getting started but I feel that a more photographic finish to the afters make a bt of a change. Also we have now employed a photographer who origionally was really into 35mm and has recently crossed over into digital and graphic art so watch out over the next year or so as we are going to give a photoshoot feel to our afters.



Dan Clark said:


> Prefection!!


Many thanks..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work Ronnie loving the RS5 nice pics as well


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely job liking the silver :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks very very nice indeed, superb photos too :thumb:

I like the colour, makes a nice change as I see a lot of black ones around. 

Is it me, or does it look a bit 'lost' without fog lights in the bumper? 

Don't think I've seen one of these without.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:

Cracking motor


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Matt, I dont think they have fogs in teh bumper I have worked on 2 and they were both like this.

thanks for the great comments


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

The reflections are unbelievable!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work there , what a huge difference it makes to a lovely car... it's a sin as mentioned before , circa £60k car and the finish is not what would be expected or desired:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks for the great comments. Keep an eye out for some more up and coming details. We will also be adding more artful and enhanced pictures for a bit of fun at the end of the write up as well. These will be available for download as well..


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Very Nice...Night Shift Workers


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## macrostheblack (Aug 12, 2008)

Top job there!

RS5 is one of my fav cars. Though not sure about the big grill on them. Also noticing a lot of the RS range now dropping the front fog lights. Wonder why.....


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Stunning job! well done!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks guys...

I have to admit I prefer the no fog light look personally this thing is just evil...



Mr.Ry said:


> Very Nice...Night Shift Workers


Tell me about it lol... working 16-18 hour days for the last while which is not fun when its freezing lol!!


----------



## BABSZEE (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic job Ronnie - that's some car!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

BABSZEE said:


> Fantastic job Ronnie - that's some car!


Many thanks Babzee. Glad you liked it..


----------

